

Kindness: A nice way to bootstrap your box (with chef) - seryl
http://joshtoft.com/kindness/

======
3v
Forked this project from github. We all know the pain of installing each
components that this project provides individually. I'm doing a lot of devops
work using ruby, chef, puppet, and VMs and this project makes it straight
forward. I did a hack job of building my dev box out of a fresh install Mac OS
Lion so I decided to stream line it. I reinstalled Lion and bootstrapped my
machine with kindness and I'm back in business in no time.

------
seryl
Since I saw the post for the unofficial dotfiles guide:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3881075> I decided to post some of my
projects for the first time to HN.

